# Super Bass-O-Matic 76



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe they'll come out with some mixed drinks like: 
Molly Margarita 
Gin and Guppy 
Purple Platy Passion 
Jack Dempsey on the Rocks 
Convict Coolers 
Rummy Nose and Coke 
Marbled Angelfish Manhattan 
Mint Jewel Cichlid


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

MmMmMmmmmm purple platy passion
Shouldn't it be be "coke with a rummy nose" :heh: 

I think I'd be more impressed though if he actually drank the blendered bass. :icon_oak:


----------

